# Pumpkin Bread



## Callisto in NC (Nov 28, 2007)

I have a great banana bread recipe and a kind of crappy pumpkin bread recipe.  Can I substitute a can of pumpkin and some spices and use the ratios for the banana bread (i.e. the flour, sugar, shortening)?  For spices nutmeg, cinnamon, maybe some cloves?  Or maybe just buy pumpkin pie spice (I saw that at Trader Joe's last night).  

Any suggestions.  I have two cans of pumpkin, a new loaf pan, and I need to redeem myself after the last disaster.

Oh, and do raisins need to be reconstituted to be put in bread?  They were like little rocks.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi. I always head to my Betty Crocker cookbook for recipes like this: Pumpkin Bread from Betty Crocker This makes two loaves. HTH.


----------



## *amy* (Nov 28, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> I have a great banana bread recipe and a kind of crappy pumpkin bread recipe. Can I substitute a can of pumpkin and some spices and use the ratios for the banana bread (i.e. the flour, sugar, shortening)? For spices nutmeg, cinnamon, maybe some cloves? Or maybe just buy pumpkin pie spice (I saw that at Trader Joe's last night).
> 
> Any suggestions. I have two cans of pumpkin, a new loaf pan, and I need to redeem myself after the last disaster.
> 
> Oh, and do raisins need to be reconstituted to be put in bread? They were like little rocks.


 
I would go with Libby's. (It recieved excellent reviews.)

Recipe: LIBBY'S® Pumpkin Cranberry Bread - NESTLE VeryBestBaking.com - Very Best Baking

Here is another version with raisins &/or nuts

ISO original Libby's Pumpkin Bread Recipe - Cooking Forum - GardenWeb


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 28, 2007)

GotGarlic said:


> Hi. I always head to my Betty Crocker cookbook for recipes like this: Pumpkin Bread from Betty Crocker This makes two loaves. HTH.


Okay, I think I may see the error of my ways here.  This is almost my banana bread recipe and I put too many raisins.  Although, I think I need fresher raisins too.


----------



## carrot (Nov 28, 2007)

Raisins and pumpkin sounds like a sweet combination.  Add an icing too.  Something like buttercream might be good.


----------

